# Plus d'image sur powerbook G4 12"



## floMAC78 (23 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Du jour au lendemain je n'est plus d'image de mon powerbook g4  je remercie par avance ce qui on lue et répondu a se post
cordialement floMAC78


----------



## Souvaroff (23 Mars 2012)

Un Reset PMU Peut être?

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## floMAC78 (23 Mars 2012)

merci de ta réponse mais maleuresement cela ne marche pas


----------



## didgar (24 Mars 2012)

Salut !

La machine démarre-t-elle correctement ? Boing, bruit du lecteur optique et celui du disque dur ?

Si c'est le cas et si tu as l'adaptateur adéquat ( mini VGA ou mini DVI ) et un écran externe, vérifie si la vidéo de ta machine fonctionne.

Si la vidéo est ok sur un écran externe, place une source lumineuse derrière l'écran au niveau de la pomme et par transparence essaie de voir si tu peux distinguer ton bureau sur l'écran. Si c'est le cas, ton inverter est mort ou alors la nappe qui l'alimente est sectionnée. C'est ce qui paraît le plus probable.

Si la nappe qui véhicule la vidéo était sectionnée, l'écran serait blanc car alimenté par l'inverter.

Reste la dalle hs d'un coup ou la CM en dernier ...

J'ai quasi toutes pièces d'AluBook 12" cause CM semi HS ... nappes, inverter, dalle etc ... si tu as besoin n'hésite pas !

A+

Didier


----------



## esv^^ (30 Mars 2012)

Salut!
J'ai eu un problème de ce genre; j'ai fait tout les reset possible mais rien n'y a fait...
j'ai donc décider de démonter mon PowerBook G4 j'ai repéré que le fil qui mène à l'écran (rose et blanc chez moi- je ne sais pas si c'est la même chose chez tout le monde...); il était coincé entre le lecteur dvd et un autre composant; je l'ai décoincé, et au démarrage, plus rien!
Je n'ai plus jamais eu ce problème...


----------

